# Lund electrical problem



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a little help here. I recently purchased a 2002 Lund Fisherman. All the electronics work that are direct wired to the battery i.e. motor, radio, gauges etc. However, the master power switch will not come on, and in turn the bilge, nav lights, aerator, horn switches all will not work. I have checked the fuses with no probs. All the wiring under the dash appears to be in order. What am I missing? I have little wiring experience so layman terms only please.

Thanks all in advance,
Chris


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

check on the switch lugs that the switch has power on the line side (from the battery) if it does, and you have no power on the load side with the switch in the on position, it is a bad switch.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

This is tough to comment on but the only thing I can offer is usually when we see a bunch of stuff not functioning the first thing we ck is to see if maybe we missed a ground or power cable on the battery connections. If that is all well you will need to make sure your master switch has power & that the ground circut is alive & well. You need a test light or volt meter & some time to test the circuit. good luck


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

go to the library and take out the book 12 volt bible. or go buy a copy.
it will be a great benifit to you.


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

Is the master switch mounted in a panel that is removable? If so it will be a lot easier to check for voltage if you pull the panel loose. Be careful to not pull the panel out too far and pull any wires loose. If there is no power from either side of switch to ground you may have a breaker or fuse in the line before the switch that is open/blown. If there is power on one side of switch and not the other side (when switch is on) you have a bad switch. Check the connectors at the battery to make sure one of them didn't come loose or wire pulled out of the connector. Also check to make sure your ground wire is in good condition and connections at battery are clean and tight.

Greg


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks all for the advice. Does anyone know if that model's master power switch has a fuse and where it is located. I don't see one in the fuse box. Thanks again,

Chris


----------

